# Entrance Exam Prep Course: Becoming a Police Officer in Massachusetts



## gh2smith

*Law Enforcement Dimensions announces...
*
*Entrance Exam Prep Course: Becoming a Police Officer in Massachusetts
*
*Get prepared to take the upcoming Civil Service Entrance Exam in April!

This 4 hour course is your opportunity to learn the best way to get hired as a police officer -- including the critical entrance examination process, physical abilities test, interview experience, and academy training.*

For dates, locations, and course agenda please visit our website at www.ledimensions.com or www.mypoliceexam.com.


----------



## CJstudentWSC

I just checked out the site. They make you pay _before_ finding out where or when the courses are offered, meaning you can't find out whether or not it fits your logistics. WTF?


----------



## Killjoy

How can they offer a course in common sense? You either have it or you don't.


----------



## 7costanza

Exactly...I took it one time....had no problem. Theres so much info online and talking to others that have taken it theres no need to pay for a course.


----------



## wolf9848

I took the police exam 2 different times, scored a 10 on both. This Exam Prep course is a waste of money and time IMO, just go through the exam carefully and use common sense.


----------



## BRION24

wolf9848 said:


> I took the police exam 2 different times, scored a 10 on both. This Exam Prep course is a waste of money and time IMO, just go through the exam carefully and use common sense.


I couldn't have said it better myself. All of the answers to the test are right there on the page you just have to be patient and find them.


----------



## fra444

I took the civil service test a few times both for local and MSP. And I took them when they actually scored the exams! 

Ya know, 96, 98, 82.......


----------



## OfficerObie59

BRION24 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. All of the answers to the test are right there on the page you just have to be patient and find them.


There's no need to rush through it either. I've taken three police exams (NYPD and the old 100 question exam twice) and always had plenty of extra time.


----------



## Law Enforcement Dimension

Dear CJstudentWSC:

I'm sorry you were having difficulties finding that information out on the site, however, rest assured, there is no way our site can process any form or payment of accept any order without you selecting which date and location you'd like to participate in. We currently have 3 locations booked and are continuing to plan others throughout the state.

I'm sure you can imagine that, for some, this exam can be rather daunting. The purpose of the course is designed to take the guesswork out of the exam process in addition to educating students about the physical abilities test, interview experience, and academy training.

We often receive calls and emails from people asking us what they can study to prepare; so in the course we'll also cover subjects such as reading comprehension, grammar and writing.

If you would like the details on course dates, times, and locations, I would be happy to email you that information - just let me know. You can reach me by email at [email protected].


----------

